# GMC Hospital, Ajamn



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just got to say, what great service they gave.

My mate has been suffering from chest tightness, dizzy spells etc.. for a few weeks now, he initially went to Khor Fakkan (he works on ships), where they gave him tablets for wind!

Basically he didn't feel well tonight so asked me to go down with him for moral support so to speak - and to be honest he was probably bricking it too!.

Walked into emergency room, i stuck my head around a door, explained that my friend had heart trouble, and straight away, and I mean straight away, he's on an ecg etc, more cables coming out of his chest than Frankensteins monster, and the upshot is?

High blood pressure, nothing wrong with his heart.

We were in and out within the hour, top doc and nurse that spoke sense.

Bill AED165. What a refreshing change!

he's gooing to go for the next few days just to check his bp - his was 140/100 (mine was 120/80) and I'm sure he'll be fine.

I speak as I find, and GMC in Ajman should be given top marks - for what we needed.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Just got to say, what great service they gave.
> 
> My mate has been suffering from chest tightness, dizzy spells etc.. for a few weeks now, he initially went to Khor Fakkan (he works on ships), where they gave him tablets for wind!
> 
> ...



Excellent news!

And against all advice ever given to me ( I think even from you) - I found myself being treated at the Kuwaiti Hospital for a month.
Nothing but efficient staff!
Sure- it was a little different from any other hospital experience I have ever had D) - but the staff I encountered did their jobs well and were very pleasant.

Now- one of the kids is off to Zeulekha Hospital again this week- another fab hospital here in Sharjah ( staff were VERY efficient, polite and went out of their way to make sure my LO was comfortable)


----------

